
Searched for Cement, Got LED Bulbs Instead - vishnuharidas
https://iamvishnu.com/posts/searched-for-cement-got-led-bulbs-instead
======
PaulHoule
Full text search in English usually splits text into whole words so this
doesn't happen.

I was told that in CJK languages you can't define a clear segmentation for
words and it is more common to match exact substrings. I was playing a Chinese
gatcha game the other day and noticed it was efficient to search for 'k s'
when looking for 'pink storm' since the last letter of one word and the first
letter of the next word are more evenly distributed than two adjacent letters
in a word (e.g. Searching for 'st' would be a disaster.)

~~~
vishnuharidas
This root cause was `LIKE %keyword%`.

